# Mit Java ein OpenOffice Dokument erstellen



## MScalli (6. März 2010)

Hi Leutz..

Ich hoffe es kann mir hier irgenwer helfen.

Ich will aus nem Java Programm aus ein OpenOffice Dokument erstellen und diesem eine Anschrift mitgeben.
Diese muss formatiert werden und ich muss sie auch verschieben können(z.B. ein Anschreiben an einen bestimmten
Kunden den ich im Programm auswähle)

Ich habe verschiedene Sachen ausprobiert aber bekomme es einfach net hin.

Eine 'Lösung' poste ich mal.. das Problem ist ich kann die Datei einwandfrei erstellen nur 
Formatieren und und den Text in die richtige Position bringen kann ich nicht.

Ich verwende 'odfdom' das ich im Netz gefunden habe

hier mein Quellcode.. 


```
import org.odftoolkit.odfdom.doc.OdfTextDocument;

public class OpenOfficeTest {

	OpenOfficeTest(){
		
		OdfTextDocument outputOdt; 
		
		try { 
			
			outputOdt = OdfTextDocument.newTextDocument(); 
			outputOdt.addText("Max Mustermann"); 
			outputOdt.newParagraph("Musterstr. 1"); 
			outputOdt.newParagraph("12345 München"); 
			outputOdt.newParagraph(); 
			outputOdt.newParagraph("Tel: 555/5555 5555"); 
			outputOdt.save("c:\\Temp\\quick.odt"); 
			
		} catch (Exception e) { 
			System.err.println("Datei konnte nicht erstellt werden."); 
			System.err.println(e.getMessage()); 
		} 
	}
	public static void main(String[] args) { 
		
		new OpenOfficeTest();

	}
}
```

Ich hoffe irgendwer kennt sich da bisschen aus.. Ich such schon ewig.
Eine komplett andere Lösung wär mir auch recht, evtl. mit nem kleinen Beispiel den ich habe mehrere andere
Sachen probiert die ich nicht mal zum laufen bekommen habe!

Gruss

MScalli


----------



## THEJS (9. März 2010)

Hast du's schon mal mit der OpenOffice-API probiert

http://api.openoffice.org/


----------



## THEJS (26. März 2010)

Bitte bescheid geben obs funktioniert und auch wie!
Also obs verstädlich usw ist....würd mich auch interessieren 

greez
THEJS


----------

